# How to not record "All Channels"?



## MONSTERMAN (Aug 18, 2007)

Ever since the horrible update to the new GUI, my HR54 only records "All Channels" now. Which is a big hassle b/c now shows are being recorded on those weird east and west network channels and not the actual local channels that I receive. I have all the channels I don't receive removed off the favorites list but this stupid "All Channels" is a big PITA.

Was really irritating during the winter olympics b/c there were sooooooo many channels with the olympics on and the HR54 was recording them all, about 16 hours a day of mostly the same stuff.

Tried dealing with Directv with Live Chat and on the phone, of course always a waste of time.

Anyone know how to remedy this?

Thanks


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

MONSTERMAN said:


> Ever since the horrible update to the new GUI, my HR54 only records "All Channels" now. Which is a big hassle b/c now shows are being recorded on those weird east and west network channels and not the actual local channels that I receive. I have all the channels I don't receive removed off the favorites list but this stupid "All Channels" is a big PITA.
> 
> Was really irritating during the winter olympics b/c there were sooooooo many channels with the olympics on and the HR54 was recording them all, about 16 hours a day of mostly the same stuff.
> 
> ...


Yes- Don't use that feature - The DVR Software Looks for GUIDE info - (WHICH) D* gets from a Third party has no control -and NO fix will ever take place - as this is not a NEW problem


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

How come this is an issue for some people, but something I have never seen with my HR54? I have plenty of seasons passes that show “All Channels”.


----------



## jtudor (Feb 24, 2008)

WestDC said:


> Yes- Don't use that feature


Don't use which feature? Setting recordings from the guide?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

jtudor said:


> Don't use which feature? Setting recordings from the guide?


Season Pass - setting in the guide works as long as the show Guide data is correct (for) let's say First Run - if that's missing or not checked you will get every recording of that show that is shown no matter what you have set your defaults for.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

JerryMeeker said:


> How come this is an issue for some people, but something I have never seen with my HR54? I have plenty of seasons passes that show "All Channels".


Because NOT everyone watches the same shows and depending on that and how the shows Guide data is kept up by a third party - some may never see it


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

the all channels logic also creates a number of "quirks" that don't affect everyone. I record Premier League; games at the weekend are on NBC, some free and some paid. Some of the games get replayed on RSNs like YES and NESN during the week. I get those channels as part of sportspack, but of course the Premier League games are blacked out. The All Channels logic tries to record the games, and I get 2 hours of the 721 blackout message. If the season pass were just for the free NBC channels, that would not happen.
Also if an episode on one of my locals also is shown on a non-local, but without the correct first run logic, I get a duplicate. As per the post from westdc.
I also from time to time get recordings of spurious programs on some of my "minor" channels, where the guide data is incorrect. I don't mean just spurious episodes, caused by missing guide data. I mean recordings of programs I have never heard of. Presumably the actual program data is incorrect, and the All Channels logic thinks it's one of my programs selected for recording. Very odd. Did not happen with the old UI.


----------



## scott0702 (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm finding if I schedule a program on a local network such as NBC, it's not recording on the local channel but the national feed channel. I'm on the west coast and there was one recording I noticed that recorded the east coast national feed but of course I'm out of that area and the recording was useless. My shows are recorded from the guide but still default to All Channels when I look at the series manager.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

That problem was supposedly fixed a few weeks ago. Is it still happening?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Some have reported that setting your Series Recording using the DirecTV web site Guide, or the smartphone app, fixes this problem.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Some have reported that setting your Series Recording using the DirecTV web site Guide, or the smartphone app, fixes this problem.


I've heard this, but that's not convenient, at least not for me. I haven't had the problem with it recording blacked out channels in awhile (except sports where it attempts to record blacked out channel, realizes it's blacked out and then records proper channel). I have a few new SP so I'll have to see where it's recording from. I may not have it as bad as some folks as I'm in the NY Demo and the national feeds, except for the CW are NY based and not blacked out.


----------



## Leftcoastdave (Apr 2, 2004)

All Channels is a recipe for disaster. I see sporting events scheduled to record on non-visible channels virtually every day.

I use the Genie's MyTeams feature to schedule the Golden State Warriors and several ACC football and basketball teams. More than 50% of the time I see a planned recording on a channel I do not receive.

My belt and suspenders approach is to create a duplicate recording event using the program guide on another DVR in our home. I also go to the Genie's to-do list and manually force another channel using the "other showings" button.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Leftcoastdave said:


> All Channels is a recipe for disaster. I see sporting events scheduled to record on non-visible channels virtually every day.
> 
> I use the Genie's MyTeams feature to schedule the Golden State Warriors and several ACC football and basketball teams. More than 50% of the time I see a planned recording on a channel I do not receive.
> 
> My belt and suspenders approach is to create a duplicate recording event using the program guide on another DVR in our home. I also go to the Genie's to-do list and manually force another channel using the "other showings" button.


See my post above. I've experimented with your exact scenario. For example, I have a Team Favorite set for the NY Rangers. Recently I could see that the recording was set for Channel 215 (NHL Network) but nothing for Channel 634 (MSG, my RSN that carries the Rangers). So I left it as is, and when I looked at the List 30 minutes into the recording I noticed the following:

There was a folder created for NY Rangers which contained:
Recording on CH. 215 for ZERO minutes
Recording on Ch. 634 with 30 minutes (and still recording).

So the DVR was smart enough to realize that 215 is blacked out and switched it automatically to 634. So no need to shuffle recordings around to make sure it records the right thing.

A few folks here say that's how it's been for a long time, but it never seemed to work like that for me. I'd frequently get blank recording on the wrong channel.

Give it a try and see if the same thing happens for you. I'm using an HR54 Genie.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Count me in on the frequent blank recordings due to the change, that's why I continue to run old x0d8f as long as I possibly can (or as available by DirecTV).

As a side-note- DirecTV has been pushing the new GUI update window later into the morning during the workweek lately (6:20am CST instead of 4am-ish). I've had a smart-outlet controlling my HR54 for the last 2 months, turning off between 2am and 4am Monday thru Friday when the updates are typically pushed. That prevented the new GUI from loading on to my HR54. I had to extend the time powered off last week to 6:20am CST when I noticed one day the new GUI got installed again. Issue solved for now. Weekends starting Friday Mornings are still wide open and immune from automatic updates.


----------



## Leftcoastdave (Apr 2, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> See my post above. I've experimented with your exact scenario. For example, I have a Team Favorite set for the NY Rangers. Recently I could see that the recording was set for Channel 215 (NHL Network) but nothing for Channel 634 (MSG, my RSN that carries the Rangers). So I left it as is, and when I looked at the List 30 minutes into the recording I noticed the following:
> 
> There was a folder created for NY Rangers which contained:
> Recording on CH. 215 for ZERO minutes
> ...


I have an older Genie. HR44-700. Last update was Jan 18. This probably explains why I end up with blank recordings. The latest of which was yesterday when Genie tried to record the Warriors on YESHD which is outside my region. My backup recording on DVR #2 Channel 696 saved the day.

This particular model Genie (HR44-700) is prone to missed recordings on recurring events and on guide driven events. The HR44 history file typically has no useful information on a missed recording. It is as if the event never existed. Since our household has 5 HD DVR's, setting up duplicates is a simple task.

Dave


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

MONSTERMAN said:


> Ever since the horrible update to the new GUI, my HR54 only records "All Channels" now. Which is a big hassle b/c now shows are being recorded on those weird east and west network channels and not the actual local channels that I receive. I have all the channels I don't receive removed off the favorites list but this stupid "All Channels" is a big PITA.
> 
> Was really irritating during the winter olympics b/c there were sooooooo many channels with the olympics on and the HR54 was recording them all, about 16 hours a day of mostly the same stuff.
> 
> ...


When you set it to record the Olympics you probably chose all channels so it would record on all channels. If you had just set it to record regular then while it may have record say the west coast dns channel that's the exact same channel as your local assuming you live in Los Angeles. (NY if it's east coast)

Unless you aren't in NY or Los Angeles and have distnaats as well and then that cause you have distances. You wouldn't get multiple recordings though of the same thing. The Olympics where just in that much.

Which is totally different than the other all channels issues the new GUI might create but realistically for almost all series is not an actual issue. It's just recording on a channel you don't see showing in the guide in the locals. (not live events like news and sports)


----------



## MONSTERMAN (Aug 18, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> When you set it to record the Olympics you probably chose all channels so it would record on all channels. If you had just set it to record regular then while it may have record say the west coast dns channel that's the exact same channel as your local assuming you live in Los Angeles. (NY if it's east coast)
> 
> Unless you aren't in NY or Los Angeles and have distnaats as well and then that cause you have distances. You wouldn't get multiple recordings though of the same thing. The Olympics where just in that much.
> 
> Which is totally different than the other all channels issues the new GUI might create but realistically for almost all series is not an actual issue. It's just recording on a channel you don't see showing in the guide in the locals. (not live events like news and sports)


When recording "Series" there is no option for recording a specific show on only one channel, so "All Channels" with the Olympics were being recorded. I don't live in LA or NY so those east and west channels were recording nothing and all the NBC channels with the Olympics were also being recorded. This new GUI is just a PITA. I still have issues with Fox channel shows not being recorded on my local station and having to manually record every week.


----------



## Jimmiee (Mar 18, 2018)

I have the exact same problem and it is very annoying. Not sure how to fix the issue but everything listed on this forum has not worked for me.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I think people need to call, tweet, go on FB, whine, scream, complain to Directv any way you can to get rid of the All Channels. They don't seem to read anything here. Or on other sites for that matter.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Jimmiee said:


> I have the exact same problem and it is very annoying. Not sure how to fix the issue but everything listed on this forum has not worked for me.


That's because there is no fix!!


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

I have had the new GUI for several months and have not had a single uccurrence of a show recording on more than one channel. I still don’t understand the issue, or why it affects some but not me. (Not that I am complaining, just curious.)


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

JerryMeeker said:


> I have had the new GUI for several months and have not had a single uccurrence of a show recording on more than one channel. I still don't understand the issue, or why it affects some but not me. (Not that I am complaining, just curious.)


The old GUI (x0d8f) still has the option (nag) when setting a series link to record specific channel or across all channels. New GUI does not have that on my HR54. When I was on the new GUI temporarily, I had multiple blank recordings and recordings from non-4K channels when they were supposed to be 4K.


----------



## Sean Moroney (Apr 5, 2018)

Just read through this thread have same problem. This evening it was a series record of Chicago PD. This is locally on NBC and USA and Oxygen. The series was set to record through a search for the show, requesting only first run episodes. A check of the todo list showed a bunch of these episodes were to be recorded they were all on the Oxygen network. Deleted this series request, entered a new request on the local channel with hitting record twice on the show. Again the todo list had the same list of shows as last time on Oxygen. Deleted the series record request again. On the DTV app I requested the series record on the channel I wanted. Checked the todo list and only the NBC feed was scheduled, also the SM listed just the specified channel not All Channels. 

Pain in the butt, but it works


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Stop deleting things from the to do list. Wait and see what actually records. Most likely they will not record.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I also am annoyed by this record all channels thing when I set a specific program to record on a specific network, but it records everything. Take M*A*S*H.. it is syndicated on maybe 3 national networks and 2 local channels..one being the local METV affiliate. It is recording maybe 10 episodes in the next few days. I want to tell my unit what channel/network I want to record a show on.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Sean Moroney said:


> Just read through this thread have same problem. This evening it was a series record of Chicago PD. This is locally on NBC and USA and Oxygen. The series was set to record through a search for the show, requesting only first run episodes. A check of the todo list showed a bunch of these episodes were to be recorded they were all on the Oxygen network. Deleted this series request, entered a new request on the local channel with hitting record twice on the show. Again the todo list had the same list of shows as last time on Oxygen. Deleted the series record request again. On the DTV app I requested the series record on the channel I wanted. Checked the todo list and only the NBC feed was scheduled, also the SM listed just the specified channel not All Channels.
> 
> Pain in the butt, but it works


Extra work we as subscribers should not have to do.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

For some reason, WRC (Wash DC) shows up as an ‘available’ channel although I am in the Harrisburg/Lancaster DMA. WRC is not a live channel for me though as it is out of my DMA. Any NBC show I try to record, my setup tries to record on WRC instead of the channel it should, WGAL, even when I set a series record in the guide right from WGAL. Of course, when this happens, the shows won’t record since WRC is not live here. I tried using channel block to block WRC to no avail. Any way to fix this? This dumb new GUI should not try to record on any available channel (but instead the specific channel I set for a show) and should also know WRC is not in my DMA. How do I report this to D*???

This is also trying to record shows on my OTA feed for WGAL (8.1) even though I set it to record shows on WGAL (D* LIL only).


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

JerryMeeker said:


> I have had the new GUI for several months and have not had a single uccurrence of a show recording on more than one channel. I still don't understand the issue, or why it affects some but not me. (Not that I am complaining, just curious.)


How many NEW series have you set up? Those that were already created by channel will continue to record that way.

How many non-first run series have you set up? Give that a try to catch repeats of the current season on the current channel and see how well it works when another channel runs a marathon of all seasons.


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

Using two shows on ESPN as an example. First Take and Pardon the Interuption. If I set them to record all shows, first run only, or just double click the show, both shows will record on all ESPN channels throughout the day. I know that there are some hoops I can jump through to stop this but this kind of effort should not be necessary. Calling "D" is no help.


----------

